
A Biotech Evangelist Seeks a Zika Dividend - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/business/a-biotech-evangelist-seeks-a-zika-dividend.html
======
DrScump
Photo caption: "An Oxitec worker puts her hand in a cage full of genetically
modified male mosquitoes to show that they do not bite."

This a sad reflection of the author's/editors' scientific diligence. _Male_
mosquitoes _do not bite_ , period.

